# Marvel Phase 3 Movie Lineup



## chavosaur (Oct 29, 2014)

​Looks like we got our lineup of the upcoming Marvel movies set to be released after Age of Ultron. The list is as follows​
Captain America: Civil War - May 16th 2016
Doctor Strange - November 4th, 2016
Guardians Of The Galaxy 2 - May 5th, 2017
Thor: Ragnarok - June 28th, 2017
Black Panther - November 3rd, 2017
Avengers: Infinity War Part 1 - May 4th, 2018
Captain Marvel - July 6th, 2018
Inhumans - November 2nd, 2018
Avengers: Infinity War Part 2 - May 3rd, 2019
 Source 
Personally stoked for the Black Panther, Guardians 2, and Captain America. Especially Captain America if they keep to the comic story-line and actually kill a main avenger off


----------



## frogboy (Oct 29, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *kill a main avenger off*


Thanks.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 29, 2014)

frogboy said:


> Thanks.


 
do you have any idea how often comic storylines evolve? Hell just this year alone Thor became a woman, do we expect them to replace thor with a female actress too to stay canon? Maybe replace Andrew garfield with a mexican spiderman while we are at it, and make sure captain america gets pigmentation to be a black guy. 
that, and if you look in the discussion of the source, its stated there as well so... Comic History weeeeee.


----------



## frogboy (Oct 29, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> do you have any idea how often comic storylines evolve? Hell just this year alone Thor became a woman, do we expect them to replace thor with a female actress too to stay canon? Maybe replace Andrew garfield with a mexican spiderman while we are at it, and make sure captain america gets pigmentation to be a black guy.
> that, and if you look in the discussion of the source, its stated there as well so... Comic History weeeeee.


 
I totally agree with wanting the movies to stay true to the comics, it's just that I... haven't read them yet. Ah well, I'm surprised I hadn't been spoiled already.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2014)

frogboy said:


> I totally agree with wanting the movies to stay true to the comics, it's just that I... haven't read them yet. Ah well, I'm surprised I hadn't been spoiled already.


 

Marvel's contracts have kind of spoiled it...



Spoiler



Chris Evans' contract ends with Cap 3, iirc. The guy who played Bucky/The Winter Soldier, the character that replaced Steve Rodgers in the comic, is up for a seven picture deal or something crazy like that. Basically, say hello to your new Captain America.


 
I'm... mixed on the Cap 3 news. On the one hand, the team from The Winter Soldier is involved, and those guys are great. TWS was great, so I know it's in good hands. However, the Civil War storyline is a giant, sloppy, turgid shit of an event. It's horrible material to work with, especially considering Marvel doesn't even own the rights to a lot of the key players (Reed Richards, Spider-Man, etc.). I'm pessimistic, to say the least.

The rest of the lineup seems mostly solid. I'm unsure about Ant-Man, considering all the drama with Edgar Wright leaving at the last minute, and Captain Marvel, who Marvel has been trying way, way, way too hard to push in the comics. Inhumans also seems like a toss-up, but I guess they're trying to get mutants-without-calling-them-mutants set up, and if Guardians of the Galaxy could work, who knows?

Guardians, Black Panther, and Doctor Strange have got my hopes up.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Marvel's contracts have kind of spoiled it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Also stated is that RDJ will be in the movie. I dont QUITE know what the expect to do, but if they plan on having the whole movie just be Cap vs Iron Man, it's gonna be a weird and awkward movie.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm only seeing Civil War for Black Panther and Black Panther alone.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Still waiting for Mysterio to be the main villain in a spiderman movie. Oh wait, Spiderman cant exist in the Marvel Avengers universe because licensing. 

dumb. 

Anyways. its kinda sad to see that super hero movies are the new "safe bet" movies.


----------



## Tiffani (Oct 30, 2014)

I want to see the Infinity War movies most of all.


----------

